# Poll: anything you said about the AP that you regret...



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

For me it is when I commented to H when he was in his fog that his AP was probably doing this with other guys..I so regret that because in reality she is a slimy fleabag and was desperate for any male attention she could get. 

I regret saying that because it makes it seem like she is some great catch and that all these guys are just chasing after her...yeah right


----------



## Mylife1234 (Oct 8, 2013)

lol. Nope, my husbands affair parter is less than the scum that touches the sole of my shoes when I walk. Having an affair with my husband while trying to reconcile hers and has 4 children.


----------



## 4myson (Jul 17, 2013)

I told WH I never suspected his A was with this "friend" because I thought he had better taste and could do better. She was a convenient AP, and he was embarrassed to admit being with her. I obviously hit a nerve because WH freaked out, really angry that I put him down like that. It felt good for a split second that I had hurt him with the comment, like he deserved it. I know low self esteem and the stupid idea that having more women made him more of a man were a big part of him having his A. So immediately after I started to worry that I've put it in his mind that he would need to prove he can do better. I hope not. R has seemed to be going okay, I'll continue to verify and try to hold back when I trigger.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

I told WS while she was still in the fog that maybe if I was a stinking falling down drunk like her AP I might be worthy of her attention. Come to think of it, I don't regret saying that at all...


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

highwood said:


> For me it is when I commented to H when he was in his fog that his AP was probably doing this with other guys..I so regret that because in reality she is a slimy fleabag and was desperate for any male attention she could get.
> 
> I regret saying that because it makes it seem like she is some great catch and that all these guys are just chasing after her...yeah right


I don't think it seems like she is a "great catch." It seems as if she could be anyone's catch. 

My wife told me my AP was unattractive and easy. She was easy. So how could I argue too much. She was not as attractive as my wife, she was simply very sexually aggressive and made herself extremely easily available. 

I was NOT looking for a good women, I was looking for someone to have sex with. She was the initiator of the affair. She made it very clear she was interested and available and easy and *only *interested in an affair. 

Unfortunately her attitude changed and she wanted me to marry her.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

The only things I regret saying about the POSOM were the nice things I said to my wife about him; before I knew he was banging her for two years. I actually thought he was a decent guy.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*No! What I said about XW's primary BF was pretty damn factual:*


*A. He's a lardass! You'd have to grow a third eye to actually see all of him!
B. He's single(divorced) ~ so there's no existing BW of his that I can forthrightly spill the beans to!
C. In addition to being best friends with as well as having worked with XW's now deceased first husband, he's a retired engineer turned C&W musician!
D. He mysteriously and only recently transplanted his large ass from the Texas Hill Country to the cool environs of Oregon!
E. He's so absolutely big that if you told him to" haul ass," he'd have to make several trips!
F. Every time that he gets on a public scale to weigh himself, an error message fastly appears that says "Sorry! Only one at a time!"
G. With that massive gut of his, it must have been a literal "adventure in paradise" for XW to have found anything beneath it that she could even identify as a male appendage. Well, that doesn't really surprise me all of that much, as it's rather obvious that from his obese appearance, that she couldn't have been too terribly picky!*


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Not a single word I regret saying.


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Not really. Then i'm not even sure the mystery man is even who FWW said it was. 

She couldn't remember much about him, where he lived, what he did for a living, even his last name. 

I called the # FWW gave me. No answer. I txted and no reply. 

If it is the guy he's a coward. But then i'm not surprised.


----------

